# Roasters open on Saturday and on my route



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I am delivering and collecting this weekend along a route that takes in A303 M3 or M5 M4 from south west to London

I'm looking for a roaster with easy access to these routes to grab some beans from.

I have not paid attention at all to where any are on the map.

Thoughts or recommends please folks


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Crediton coffee perhaps?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Any experience of them and their products?

How about Clifton coffee?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I can't think of anything off the M3 - so far as I know you can't turn up at Winchester Coffee Roasters.

Apart from the other thread about Rave, which sounds like a good bet for a Saturday although it's taking you some way north of the M4, if anyone is around at Extract on Saturday, that might work for you, especially as it's at the bottom of the M32, so about 10-15 minutes from the M4. Would be worth giving them a call.

http://extractcoffee.co.uk/contact-us/

Anyone who knows the M5/M4 corridor better might be able to make further suggestions.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

grumpydaddy said:


> Any experience of them and their products?
> 
> How about Clifton coffee?


I haven't tried Clifton but they have a good reputation.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Rave is only a small detour from the M4, it's a fast dual carriageway round Swindon and North on the A419.

Ian


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

where in London is your destination?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Eyedee said:


> Rave is only a small detour from the M4, it's a fast dual carriageway round Swindon and North on the A419.
> 
> Ian


 Thanks Ian - that's worth knowing. I'm in Bristol from time to time. When I had a look on the map it looked a little distance but that doesn't account for the quality of the roads. Next time I'm over that way I'll factor in a visit.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

CamV6 said:


> where in London is your destination?


Actually nr Weybridge then Brookwood (where I lived for a while, in Surrey) .....but if I say that to most locals here it means nothing so I say "London"


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Ash then in that case I have no leads


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Round Hill sell at Green Park market in Bath on Saturdays, or you can call in to our place - I've got Round Hill Brazil and Panama SOs and a natural Nicaraguan from Clifton.

JP


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I have decided to go to Rave. I would very much like to see what folks here are talking about.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

From memory they shut around 1pm on a saturday and when you get close keep an eye out for the ice cream place, helps to locate it as tucked away in the corner a bit ( might be a van out front to assist). If you have your L1 antennae tuned in though am sure you'll spot the one in the front window from quite a way off.

Have fun

John


----------



## 44Whitehall (Feb 4, 2014)

You. may wish to give Beanberry a call. They are in Woking and I believe they roast on Saturdays from time to time.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I can confirm that Rave are only open until 1pm on Saturdays. They still serve coffee to drink in until that time and don't seem to be in any hurry to chuck anyone out so you might get lucky if running late.

I need to to drop in and pick up some beans myself this morning.

enjoy


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

View attachment 11408


I keep meaning to try http://extractcoffee.co.uk when I'm in Bristol. Really enjoying the RAVE IJ beans.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

grumpydaddy said:


> Actually nr Weybridge then Brookwood (where I lived for a while, in Surrey) .....but if I say that to most locals here it means nothing so I say "London"


There is Alchemy in Wimbledon, not sure whether they do retail from the roastery, but I bought some when I picked up a piece of equipment from them.

And there is Volcano, in the Norwood area, they have a cafe at their roastery.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

And looking forward to hearing how your roaster road trip worked out - at least the weather today is good for it.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Big accident on M5 J20 Kinda spoilt my day. Fuel tanker vs Transit, not pretty. I hear it is still 2 lanes closed.... Wanted to spend more time at Rave but was limited to 20 mins or so. Interesting chat about some roast that is very "peanut butter" Can't believe I didn't ask for some.

On the subject of easy to visit....

Approaching from the west (j17 M4) it is not such a fast road but no problem even so. I had looked at the map and noticed the "airfield" en route.... I was thinking this was Pipers and Cessnas....it is but it is 747's too.... Surprised? Yep. Heading back to the M4 eastbound IS a fast road.

Next visit I shall allow for an hour there and on the return leg so as not to worry about time.

By the way coffeechap to answer the question ....Mazzer Royals are 'king Huge


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Kemble airfield is renowned for being where jets go to be dismantled and recycled. the runway is long enough to land a 747 but not take off


----------

